# does your woman like it up??



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

mine sure does :haha: :rockn:

P3070017.flv video by Rebel4142 - Photobucket


----------



## Jcarp4483 (Jan 9, 2009)

Yeah i have no problem getting it up but i wouldnt venture to say she always likes it when its up. O i forgot what we were talking about


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

hahahaha well i was talking about the bike :bigeyes: and you on the other hand lol jk


----------



## Jcarp4483 (Jan 9, 2009)

i have a hard time just getting her to ride it. ha ha LMAO seriously


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Dude I would be divorced if i done that with my wife on the back.


----------



## Crew Chief (Mar 1, 2009)

Nice wheelie


----------



## Debo Brute (Jan 5, 2009)

My wife likes wheelies alot more since i got a backrest.


----------



## policebrute750 (Mar 7, 2009)

my wife likes it up, down as long as she is on it and its moving she is happy.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Having your wife/girlfriend on the back like that would serve more than one purpose.

1. Extra weight on the back to help bring the tires up.

2. If you flip over, she will serve as a skid pad. 

Nice :rockn:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I dont have a woman at the moment.... I guess I'll just have to keep it up by myself......... :rockn:


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

My wife won't double with anyone......she rides here own machine or not at all.


----------



## AUbruterider (Feb 9, 2009)

mine loves it!!! we stay on two as much as we do 4. We were 3 deep (me wife, and one of her friends) sat night cause her friends bf's brute knocked a tire off the rim and we couldnt get it back on so we had to triple up to get back to the house - needless to say it wheelies has easy with 3 as it does 2!!!!


----------



## Lulu500 (Feb 19, 2009)

IBBruin said:


> Having your wife/girlfriend on the back like that would serve more than one purpose.
> 
> 1. Extra weight on the back to help bring the tires up.
> 
> ...



:haha: Funny thing is that actually happened when we wheelied on my cousins z400! Unfortunately, there was no camera.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Jcarp4483 said:


> Yeah i have no problem getting it up but i wouldnt venture to say she always likes it when its up. O i forgot what we were talking about


she must  i saw two kids !!


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Easy on that stuff.


----------



## Jaybird750 (Jan 21, 2009)

can u do that on your bike or just mine?


----------

